# D7100 switching from RAW to JPEG in the middle of a shoot



## DaPOPO (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey guys,

Twice now I have been shooting and my D-7100 is switching from RAW into Jpeg. The first time it changed to fine and the  second time to normal.


I double checked before I started the shoot on Saturday and it was RAW. After about 30 pictures it changed to Jpeg Normal. I didn't notice until picture # 170 that it had changed and I switched it back...

Anybody else ever experienced this?

Thanks,

John


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 19, 2014)

My D7000 did that, and I contacted Nikon.  I have never received an answer.

Just today, my D600 did it as well.


----------



## DaPOPO (Jan 19, 2014)

480sparky said:


> My D7000 did that, and I contacted Nikon. I have never received an answer.
> 
> Just today, my D600 did it as well.



I checked the firmware update and it doesn't show that as being an issue that was resolved. I bet it will be a contact to Nikon...


----------



## KmH (Jan 19, 2014)

If you unknowingly are pressing the Qual button on the rear of the camera and then move the rear command wheel you can inadvertently change the file quality setting in the camera.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 19, 2014)

KmH said:


> If you unknowingly are pressing the Qual button on the rear of the camera and then move the rear command wheel you can inadvertently change the file quality setting in the camera.



And 1/6 second later you *reverse *the process? :er:

Mine was in a burst of taking photos of a flag fluttering in the wind... NEF NEF NEF, NEF.... NEF....... NEF NEF JPEG NEF NEF NEF........NEF NEF NEF.....

Don't think so.


----------



## DaPOPO (Jan 19, 2014)

KmH said:


> If you unknowingly are pressing the Qual button on the rear of the camera and then move the rear command wheel you can inadvertently change the file quality setting in the camera.



Thanks for the reply, but I don't believe I did touch the Qual button..


----------



## Derrel (Jan 19, 2014)

DaPOPO said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Twice now I have been shooting and my D-7100 is switching from RAW into Jpeg. The first time it changed to fine and the  second time to normal.
> 
> ...



You do not have the FUNC button set to change from RAW to JPEG, by any chance, do you?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 19, 2014)

Derrel said:


> DaPOPO said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...



I think the factory default for most Nikons is that the FUNC button is setup that way, to change the image file selection.  I changed mine on the D5100 to ISO because I didn't have an ISO button on the back, but that could very well be the culprit in this case.


----------



## xj0hnx (Jan 20, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > DaPOPO said:
> ...



Thought it was set to self timer by default? That's the first on the list on functions it can take on, and I think I read it defaults to this somewhere.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jan 20, 2014)

480sparky said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > If you unknowingly are pressing the Qual button on the rear of the camera and then move the rear command wheel you can inadvertently change the file quality setting in the camera.
> ...



So was it a jpeg from an NEF file, or was it a jpeg with no associated RAW file saved?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 20, 2014)

crimbfighter said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...




No NEF file.


0405, NEF
0406, NEF
0407, NEF
0408, JPEG
0409, NEF
0410, NEF.......


----------



## KmH (Jan 20, 2014)

480sparky said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > If you unknowingly are pressing the Qual button on the rear of the camera and then move the rear command wheel you can inadvertently change the file quality setting in the camera.
> ...


I speculated based on the info you had posted (#2). You didn't say anything in that post about being in burst mode.


----------



## yioties (Jan 20, 2014)

my D5100'S fn button was on timer by default.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 20, 2014)

yioties said:


> my D5100'S fn button was on timer by default.



Could be - mine was set for "Quality" but I guess I did purchase mine used, so it might be possible that the factory settings were different.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 20, 2014)

I would press the QUAL button instead of the ISO alot then scroll the wheel trying to change ISO.
So I would make it a habit once in a while to check the Quality setting via INFO or the top LCD

oops.  That's on my d7000  but I find I have the same problem on the d600.  I just have to force myself through use of getting used to the button location.


----------



## DaPOPO (Jan 22, 2014)

Derrel said:


> DaPOPO said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...



I didn't know about this so I pulled out my manual. It shows if I had preset the quality to jpeg, I could push the function button and shoot a series of RAW pictures. I then let go of the function button and I would be back to shooting jpegs. Mine was set for RAW and switched to jpegs without any input from me. The Function button is set from Nikon as DOF preview button.

I was talking to a fellow coworker who shoots Canon and he tells me that happens to him with his D-7 (I think). He says he periodically checks to make sure he is still in RAW...


----------



## supercool2 (Jan 27, 2014)

This is exactly what happened to me, when I started using my D600, after using the D7100. 



astroNikon said:


> I would press the QUAL button instead of the ISO alot then scroll the wheel trying to change ISO.
> So I would make it a habit once in a while to check the Quality setting via INFO or the top LCD
> 
> oops. That's on my d7000 but I find I have the same problem on the d600. I just have to force myself through use of getting used to the button location.


----------

